# Fursuiter shout out! Hai!



## Texywolf (Jun 22, 2009)

Hihihi! I'm a future fursuiter hopeful, and I want everyone who has, does, or will fursuit to shout out so I know who you all are! Tell me your names, your species, and, if you are a fursuiter, who made your fursuits!


----------



## PriestRevan (Jun 22, 2009)

[insert frowny face here]


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 22, 2009)

I have furry white wolf paws...
and I'm going to make a tail ...

and a head. 

as soon as I have the time to go out to SAS or kill something and skin it.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm an intermittent fursuiter.  I'm still amateur, but I do fursuit.  About who makes my fursuits, it's me (don't ask me to make you a fursuit, making my onw already poses a challege big enough for me)!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 22, 2009)

El Furicua said:


> I'm an intermittent fursuiter.  I'm still amateur, but I do fursuit.  About who makes my fursuits, it's me (don't ask me to make you a fursuit, making my onw already poses a challege big enough for me)!



^^ ooh! do you have pictures? :/ even if they arent that great?


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 22, 2009)

Heehee, It's cool to see a few fursuiters respond.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Jun 22, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> ^^ ooh! do you have pictures? :/ even if they arent that great?


You may find them in my FA page.  Search for "Dragonxander Emerald: the fursuit" & the incomplete parts of my Lucario Boricua fursuit (I'll be updating as I progress).


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey man! I'm definitely planning on fursuiting in the future, since it does look like a lot of fun, and want to keep it PG, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 22, 2009)

Yuppers, fursuiting is ALOT of work though. And you need to be fit.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jun 22, 2009)

Texywolf said:


> Yuppers, fursuiting is ALOT of work though. And you need to be fit.



Yeah, for sure. I don't play soccer and lift weights for nothing.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 22, 2009)

El Furicua said:


> You may find them in my FA page.  Search for "Dragonxander Emerald: the fursuit" & the incomplete parts of my Lucario Boricua fursuit (I'll be updating as I progress).




looks nice so far!

:/ I'm having a hard time finding decent fur....


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 22, 2009)

When I do buy my fursuit, it's gonna be from ScribbleFox's, I just love what she does!


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jun 22, 2009)

Texywolf said:


> When I do buy my fursuit, it's gonna be from ScribbleFox's, I just love what she does!



You say ScribbleFox, I say Don't Hug Cacti! They make epic suits, I tell ya! ^^


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 22, 2009)

I haven't seen that one before, now I wants to go check it out!


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 22, 2009)

Ooh, those are cute! I like how the white in their eyes make them look happier!


----------



## Beta Link (Jun 22, 2009)

I'll be fursuiting if and when I get enough money to have one commissioned. I'm gonna get mine done by Beast Cub, assuming he does avian suits. I've seen his work, and it's amazing.


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 22, 2009)

So you're gonna be a spandex wearing crow? Heehee! You look like a supercrowhero!


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 23, 2009)

I've checked out the big names in fursuits and that one with cut out eyes, MixedCandy looks awesome but Unno.. Scribblefox looks pretty good too.. But for Price as well as quality.. Go Beastcub... $1,000-$1,300 sounds a lot but that's a great price for the awesomeness of her suits.. I found other guys charging $2,000+ for about the same quality..


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank-y for the suggestion! I'll go check it out.


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 23, 2009)

They have some wonderful suits too, Thank you for that!


----------



## InuAkiko (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi Texywolf! My names Akiko. I'm a female blue wolfdog, and just got my suit done! I have some pics in my FA gallery, these are my faves:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2412484
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2390107
My head (and the other set of feet you can see in the first pic) was done by Kilcodo, and the rest was done by KoiFox Studios. I love how it turned out, and can't wait to go to some cons and furmeets!

Oh, and for you people who debate on genders...I really am a girl in there. It should be obvious, as that's a partial suit and you can see boobs but, mehXD


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 23, 2009)

OMG CUTE! I envy you Akiko! I want a fursuit so bad! You're eyes are awesome, they contrast with the blue fur SO well!


----------



## InuAkiko (Jun 23, 2009)

Texywolf said:


> OMG CUTE! I envy you Akiko! I want a fursuit so bad! You're eyes are awesome, they contrast with the blue fur SO well!



Aww, thank you! I've always been fond of blue and gold, hehe. The fur colors my makers used are just perfect for her, especially in the sun- the blue looks so electric! Gotta take some outdoor pics soon >>


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 23, 2009)

Personally, I want my fursuit's colors to be white fur, with a black hat and purple collar. I may add a few purple splashes for markings, but I haven't decided yet.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jun 23, 2009)

That sounds pretty cool! I like white and purple together =3


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, although I'm wondering if I want a purple opened button down shirt, or a black one. What'dyou think?


----------



## Kanye East (Jun 23, 2009)

Yo!
I got into the fur stuff because I loved to mascot =) Mascot con = fur con, so here I am. Plus fursuits look way more cool. Yeah being CeC was awesome, and I've done other side gigs for businesses here and there. Too bad you can't make a living off it, maybe if I win the lotto or something I can make it work 

I have a wolf mascot costume I wore to FCN 09( I was the guy with the big head XD), but I'm getting a skunk fullsuit commissioned for me right now. I can't wait for it. I think the first time I wear it out I'll be ice skating.

I'm just starting to look at how to make suits, but being as I've never used a sewing machine this will be a task in its self for me. I got some materials to make 2 sets of paws to practice with for under $30! So I'm p excited to hopefully get decent at it and continue my favorite hobby.


VVVV I will keep this in mind goods sir!


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 23, 2009)

Awesome! If you ever need a test subject, I'm right here! Heehee. I can't wait till I can have my own suit and go to a fur-con!


----------



## InuAkiko (Jun 23, 2009)

Texywolf said:


> Yeah, although I'm wondering if I want a purple opened button down shirt, or a black one. What'dyou think?



I say go black, to match your hat =3


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 23, 2009)

Cool! I was thinking that too, Thanks!


----------



## Shino (Jun 23, 2009)

My new suit that Beastcub made me should arrive early next week, I can't wait!
I'm hoping to find someone to join me on my first public outing, though. (PM me if you live in Central Vermont.)

Pics of the suit from Beastcub's studio here: http://www.furaffinity.net/favorites/iamthedonut/

I'll post my own when I get it! W00t!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 23, 2009)

Fursuiter and Fursuit maker here, species is eastern dragon(Chinese Lung), online name is Trpdwarf, fursona name is Y'Knossos Hykom Hysi.

No one makes my suits, I make my own as a co-op with Zeke Shadowfyre.


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats Shino, my hope and luck goes with you on your first public outing! And Trpdwarf, if your suits are anything like your avatar, I has to say, they'll be hella-cute! *huggles Trp and Shino*


----------



## InuAkiko (Jun 23, 2009)

Shino said:


> Pics of the suit from Beastcub's studio here: http://www.furaffinity.net/favorites/iamthedonut/



Holy crackers, that one's yours? I LOVE that suit! I saw it in her gallery on DA, and was just awwwwww. Congrats on having such an awesome suit!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 23, 2009)

Texywolf said:


> Congrats Shino, my hope and luck goes with you on your first public outing! And Trpdwarf, if your suits are anything like your avatar, I has to say, they'll be hella-cute! *huggles Trp and Shino*



It's always fun a first outing in suit, I with Shino luck too and I'm sure he'll have (I think Shino is a he) have fun with that.

My costume? It's getting there. I am trying to match it up as best I can but right now I have no current up to date pictures. Trying to bring a Lung to life is...not easy. It's lot of experimenting with different ideas. 

I have some work in progress pictures but like I said, they don't really reflect the costume at this point with the different changes that took place.

I'm about 80 percent done with the entire costume, it's just little things now. That and I have to wait for the skirt and cuffs that I commissioned from someone to come in. It's not complete without those clothes.


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 23, 2009)

I want yall to know, I pretty much idolize anyone with a fursuit! XD


----------



## InuAkiko (Jun 23, 2009)

Texywolf said:


> I want yall to know, I pretty much idolize anyone with a fursuit! XD



Daww, stop. I'm just a furry who saved her money for a few months =3


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 23, 2009)

XD You're suits so cute though!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm thinking about starting to make the heads... I've got a particularly picky taste and I dont see anyone that would make heads the way I'd want them...

also, I'm a taxidermy artist... soooo.... 

^^;; and I think avians might be fun!

 and it helps when you've got taxidermy supplies...


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 23, 2009)

I wish I could make my own suit, but I have neither the time nor the patience to make one that doesn't look like I put a peice of rug on me! =D


----------



## Shino (Jun 23, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> Holy crackers, that one's yours? I LOVE that suit! I saw it in her gallery on DA, and was just awwwwww. Congrats on having such an awesome suit!


Thanks! I can't wait to get it.



Trpdwarf said:


> I think Shino is a he.


Heh, yes, I am. I just realized the suit is slightly androgynous, but I assure you, I am quite male.
(<-- Look here)

Wheee! (Sorry, I've been in hyper mode since I learned my suit is done. I'm counting the minutes until the package arrives.)


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 23, 2009)

Shino, you're suit is SO cute! I just want to give you huggles over and over again!


----------



## InuAkiko (Jun 23, 2009)

Texywolf said:


> XD You're suits so cute though!



That's cause Killy makes adorable heads =3

And Shino, you mentioned this is a new suit. Does that mean you had another prior to this one? =3


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 23, 2009)

BTW! Notice how my new -colored- icon!? I added on the purple markings on the eye to give me more variation =D I kind of want a suit similar to Electropaw's, because he is just SO adoreable.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jun 24, 2009)

Texywolf said:


> BTW! Notice how my new -colored- icon!? I added on the purple markings on the eye to give me more variation =D I kind of want a suit similar to Electropaw's, because he is just SO adoreable.



I love Electropaw! And yeah, I like the markings =3


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> I love Electropaw! And yeah, I like the markings =3



I like Loriana's suit best


----------



## Shino (Jun 24, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> And Shino, you mentioned this is a new suit. Does that mean you had another prior to this one? =3


 
Uhh... sorta. Up to now I've been using a crappy halloween-store-style one, but given it's crappyness, I rarely use it and refuse to take photos of it.

A few times I've had the oppertunity to use mascot-style suits at parades and events, which was a huge amount of fun and turned me on to the idea of getting a fursuit in the first place.

But this will be my first _real_ suit. Yay!


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

Shino said:


> Uhh... sorta. Up to now I've been using a crappy halloween-store-style one, but given it's crappyness, I rarely use it and refuse to take photos of it.
> 
> A few times I've had the oppertunity to use mascot-style suits at parades and events, which was a huge amount of fun and turned me on to the idea of getting a fursuit in the first place.
> 
> But this will be my first _real_ suit. Yay!



Your suit from Beastcub is actually what really got me into it and the reason I want to commission her :3


----------



## Shino (Jun 24, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> Your suit from Beastcub is actually what really got me into it and the reason I want to commission her :3


 
W00t! Awesome. I don't even have the suit yet and I'm already getting her more business.


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

Shino said:


> W00t! Awesome. I don't even have the suit yet and I'm already getting her more business.



I loved the blue and fursuit style... That is a full.. Correct?


----------



## Shino (Jun 24, 2009)

Yep. Fullsuit. Fully awesome. W00t.

Ok, it's official. I need less sugar and more sleep...


----------



## InuAkiko (Jun 24, 2009)

Shino said:


> Yep. Fullsuit. Fully awesome. W00t.
> 
> Ok, it's official. I need less sugar and more sleep...



Indeed it is! And a extremely awesome upgrade from Halloween type stuff. But hey, gotta start somewhere. Plus you got practice for the real deal, ya know?

I adore Beastcub, I may ask her to do a suit for me if I decide to get another. Not the same character, but something else....>> =3


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 24, 2009)

OMG, you guys are getting me so hyped to have a fursuit of my own. I definately want one from Scribblefox, void of it's price. I just love Electropaw, Huskers, and Jaegerfuchs. The moving mouth and eyes are what get me going the most though =D


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 24, 2009)

Btw, Inu, you have a LiveJournal right?


----------



## InuAkiko (Jun 24, 2009)

Texywolf said:


> Btw, Inu, you have a LiveJournal right?



I do, but I just made it and haven't done anything with it yetXD

And omg Scribblefox is amazing! I like his work because of the expressions; never seen stuff like that elsewhere.


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah, lol. His expressionism is one of the reason why I want a SF suit. The movable jaw, and eyes also give more options for expressions.


----------



## crazydog (Jun 24, 2009)

well im gona be a future fursuiter and im a german shepherd  my name is Axel.....gona get my suit from Furrhappens eventually hopefully my first con will be fwa13 so thats me...


----------



## Chex (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm actually starting work on a fursuit of my own, a grayblue/goldish-tan dragon. Unfortunately, no pictures to post, but once I actually get down to it, I'll try and get some up.

Matrices has some good tutorials for beginning fursuit creators.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jun 25, 2009)

Chex said:


> I'm actually starting work on a fursuit of my own, a grayblue/goldish-tan dragon.



Ooooh, that sounds so cool!


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 25, 2009)

I can't wait to see what AC09'll be like. I won't be able to be there, but hopefully a few of my friends'll thread me some pictures and videos.


----------



## Uro (Jun 25, 2009)

Texywolf said:


> OMG, you guys are getting me so hyped to have a fursuit of my own. I definately want one from Scribblefox, void of it's price. I just love Electropaw, Huskers, and Jaegerfuchs. The moving mouth and eyes are what get me going the most though =D




The price is nothing. The 4 year or so waitlist is what's bad. I'd be willing to fork out an extra grand or so just to have it in a reasonable time.

Anyhow, I'll be debuting my own fursuit at this upcoming AC. Pics in my gallery if you want to see it or something.


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 25, 2009)

That long of a wait =( Ugh....I hate waiting.


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 25, 2009)

Texywolf said:


> That long of a wait =( Ugh....I hate waiting.



I'm telling you... Go with Beastcub. xD


----------



## Shino (Jun 25, 2009)

^ Seconded.

I really wanted to go to AC this year, but not only could I not work it into my budget, I wasn't expecting to get my suit for another few months.
I'm already making plans for AC'10 though.

I can't imagine waiting four years for a suit. The anticipation would kill me.


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 25, 2009)

Shino said:


> ^ Seconded.
> 
> I really wanted to go to AC this year, but not only could I not work it into my budget, I wasn't expecting to get my suit for another few months.
> I'm already making plans for AC'10 though.
> ...



Come with me to MFF november 20-22


----------



## Shino (Jun 25, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> Come with me to MFF november 20-22


Nah, an 19 hour drive isn't exactly something I look forward to. Hell, just having to drive to CT for FurFright this year is going to fray my nerves. I think of Burlington, VT as a big city (which is the smallest "largest state city" in the country.). That should tell you how much city traffic scares me.

Hell, the only reason why I'm considering going to one of Elliot's gatherings is because I get 2 free plane tickets a year to Tampa, since my sister lives down there.

I'll pass, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 25, 2009)

Im gonna go check out Beastcub >.< That long of a wait is rediculous, even though the fursuits are rediculously awesome and cute.


----------



## DefiantFox (Jun 26, 2009)

I Indeed fursuit.

Grey Fox -fursona

Fursuit 1 - black and white fox/ hybrid
Fursuit 2 - Dragon/wolf hybrid
Fursuit 3 - Border Collie

I made all my suits myself, and I'm totally addicted


----------



## Shino (Jun 26, 2009)

Texywolf said:


> Im gonna go check out Beastcub >.< That long of a wait is rediculous, even though the fursuits are rediculously awesome and cute.


 
Long wait? She's (in?)famous for being extremely quick when necessary. From what I've heard, she finishes most normal commissions in about 2-4 months, and she can rush one out in a week for a large fee.
Hell, I wasn't even expecting mine 'til October. That's four months early!




DefiantFox said:


> I Indeed fursuit.
> 
> Grey Fox -fursona
> 
> ...


 
Holy crap, 3? Wow. I am envious.


----------



## Chex (Jun 26, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> Ooooh, that sounds so cool!



Because of the fabric I chose, it'll be really soft. Suede and some type of almost-fur, kinda like flocked only softer and fuzzier. It's already turning out really well, and now I'm gonna see about starting the head; I just bought the supplies.

What I need to do, though, is figure out horns.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 26, 2009)

scribblefox is definitely my favorite designer, despite the high price and long line. Beastcub is good in that her suits are less expensive, and they are really high quality but she has a very different style than scribblefox. On the flipside, if you want something different then go with beastcub.
I personally, would LOVE a scribblefox costume. 

anyway I do fursuit. I built my own partial last year, it was my first. I also built another partial that remains unfinished (however, if I get it done I'm thinking about putting it up for sale)
pictures are in my gallery.


----------



## Kesslan (Jun 26, 2009)

With any good luck I'll be showign off my own new suit being made by Lion of the Sun at AC this year. Sadly the entire suit isnt ready yet. THe fursuit is, but the body armor to go with it is not finished. And personally it's the body armor that has me hyped the most, but then I'm a big Sci-Fi fan.

The suit is setup to work on its' own or with the armor, which will, once finished, actually fit over the fursuit itself, complete with helmet.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jun 27, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> Come with me to MFF november 20-22



I'm going, for sure. Maybe we'll run into each other =3


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 27, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> I'm going, for sure. Maybe we'll run into each other =3



Yay :3


----------



## Shino (Jun 27, 2009)

Kesslan said:


> With any good luck I'll be showign off my own new suit being made by Lion of the Sun at AC this year. Sadly the entire suit isnt ready yet. THe fursuit is, but the body armor to go with it is not finished. And personally it's the body armor that has me hyped the most, but then I'm a big Sci-Fi fan.
> 
> The suit is setup to work on its' own or with the armor, which will, once finished, actually fit over the fursuit itself, complete with helmet.


 
Wow, as awesome as that sounds, it's probably going to be an oven in that thing. Still, you gotta post pics once it's together. You'd be combining two of my favorite things. Come to think of it, where are my star trek uniforms?

*starts digging in the closet*

 Ahh, here we are. Now if I could only get my hands on that Halo armor...


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 27, 2009)

Shino said:


> Wow, as awesome as that sounds, it's probably going to be an oven in that thing. Still, you gotta post pics once it's together. You'd be combining two of my favorite things. Come to think of it, where are my star trek uniforms?
> 
> *starts digging in the closet*
> 
> Ahh, here we are. Now if I could only get my hands on that Halo armor...



Such a nerd xD (in a silly way)


----------



## Shino (Jun 27, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> Such a nerd xD (in a silly way)


You have _no_ idea... my steam rating is 9.4. That should tell you how little of a life I have...

Oh, and we prefer geek, not nerd. Big difference...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 28, 2009)

Chex said:


> I'm actually starting work on a fursuit of my own, a grayblue/goldish-tan dragon. Unfortunately, no pictures to post, but once I actually get down to it, I'll try and get some up.
> 
> Matrices has some good tutorials for beginning fursuit creators.


 
My Lung Dragon suit is so close to being complete. You'll have lots of fun if you want to go down the road less traveled(I did), and find a way to make a suit that does not use faux fur as the majority material.

I get my skirt and cuffs Tuesday...XD

Happy Lung is happy.


----------



## Shino (Jun 28, 2009)

You use foam for the scales?

You have to post pics when it's done. That sounds pretty epic...


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 28, 2009)

Fursuiter here.

I'm a malamute and White Wolf did my fursuit.


----------



## Jack (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm a future fursuiter.

my charicter's name is nick, he is a fox-y (fox/husky) with very distinct markings.
and I would like my fursuit to be made by http://www.mixedcandy.com/


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 28, 2009)

Shino said:


> You use foam for the scales?
> 
> You have to post pics when it's done. That sounds pretty epic...


 
I originally only used fun foam and layered them over where the underbelly of the torso and tail meet the white fleece to create a gaurd (plus the old reference that I was going by when making my Lung fursona has something like that going on)....I left it at that originally until I decided to make my hands....and wow...I'll have to take a picture to show you all how my hands (paws if you want to call them that) w/ sleeves turned out. I layered foam scales/peices and it looks reallly neat. (I modeled it after a very very old school way that Lungs were drawn)

I can take a picture sometime before AC to show you how the hands turned out but you won't get full pictures of my costume till after AC. I'm waiting on the skirt and cuffs that you see in the picture in FAF profile to come in which unfortunately come in the day I have to leave(I have to pick them up from the Post Office).


----------



## Kesslan (Jun 28, 2009)

Shino said:


> Wow, as awesome as that sounds, it's probably going to be an oven in that thing. Still, you gotta post pics once it's together. You'd be combining two of my favorite things. Come to think of it, where are my star trek uniforms?
> 
> *starts digging in the closet*
> 
> Ahh, here we are. Now if I could only get my hands on that Halo armor...


 

Very true, which is why I got a cooling vest to go with it. I think there would be a very serious risk of heat stroke without one. Though even with one I'll have to be careful cause it could cause it too.

I'll have a better idea of how it'll be once i'm at AC. Since I'll get a chacne to at least wear the fursuit itself if not the armor.


----------



## Shino (Jun 29, 2009)

*STAND BY FOR AN IMPORTANT UPDATE*

W00t! Guess what came in the mail today?!?

It's official: all my base are belong to Beastcub! (Yeah, I'm totally hyper right now.)

Here's the rub though: It's raining. Pouring rain. And I can't find the charger for my camcorder-camera. So no pics. (Believe me, I'm just as annoyed as the rest of you.)

I learned something though: fur sticks to _everything_. Everything. Even the shiny fabric they use for star trek uniforms. (Yeah, I did try it. It looked really pathetic.) My dark green carpet has turned white from all the fur. I'm just glad my vaccum works...

Anywho, I'll let you guys know when I get the cam working...


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 30, 2009)

Congrats Shino! I do eventually want pics though.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 1, 2009)

I'd like to fursuit when I'm older (and better at it). I'm a fox, and I'm almost totally done with my very own fursuit.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 2, 2009)

Omg, yay Shino! It's a great feeling when you open that box, and see it all...ahh. Boo for rain and battery death, but I know you'll have stuff up eventually. Till then, I hope your having lots of fun with your suit.......and vaccum cleaner lol


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 8, 2009)

Guess whaaat?

I'm back from AC to cause trouble again! Also I have pictures of my Lung suit in my FA, so if you were interested in how the entire thing turned out, just go to my FA and look at the recent submissions/favorites.


----------



## Lyrihl (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm a wolf who's new to the suiting buisiness.

I have a pair of hand- and foot-paws, ears, and a tail. The tail and ears have three colors; the paws have two.
Since a lot of people who saw them said they were well made, I decided to make a fullsuit. The head is being made by someone else, but I'll be doing all the furring and detail.


----------

